# White fuzz on his face...



## Tragedy (Jan 26, 2010)

So my friends Betta who is in my care has grown white fuzz on his face. 


1. What is the size of your tank?

2.5 gal (Actually 5 gal but its split)

2. What are your water parameters? State the brand of test kit used.

Last check with an ATI Master Test Kit, all was normal and within correct ranges. If you want exact values, I can go re-check.

3. Is your aquarium set up freshwater or brackish water?

Freshwater

4. How long the aquarium has been set up?

2 days? -facepalm-

5. What fish do you have? How many are in your tank? How big are they? How long have you had them?

I've had them a day. 1 Male (who is sick) Betta, and 1 female (who does not appear sick) Betta.

6. Were the fish placed under quarantine period (minus the first batch from the point wherein the tank is ready to accommodate the inhabitants)?

No, they were the first inhabitants.

7. What temperature is the tank water currently?

78 - 80

8. Are there live plants in the aquarium?

No

9. What filter are you using? State brand, maintenance routine and power capacity.

Aqua-Tech Power Filter 5-15

10. Any other equipment used (aside from heater and filter which are two very important components of the tank)?

No

11. Does your aquarium receive natural sunlight at any given part of the day? What is your lighting schedule (assuming you do not rely on sunlight for our viewing pleasure)?

Not direct sunlight. The aquarium light is left on 8 hours a day.

12. When did you perform your last water change and how much water was changed? How often do you change your water? Do you vacuum the substrate?

The tank has only been up 2 days.

13. What foods do you provide your fish? What is the feeding schedule?

Betta pellets. 2 in the morning, 3 at night

14. What unusual signs have you observed in your fish?

White fuzz on his face

15. Have you treated your fish ahead of diagnosis? If so, what treatments did you use? State your reasons for planning ahead of proper diagnosis.]

None, but I added salt to the tank when they were added to help with stress.



I was thinking it was Columnaris, but my guppies had that before and it looks nothing like this.

I figure it's actually probably a fungus, but I want to make sure you agree. Also, what should I use to treat it? I have BettaFix but I'm not sure if that's any good, period, plus it's for fins, not for fungus. 

He is already removed from the tank and in my hospital tank, BTW.


----------



## Tragedy (Jan 26, 2010)

Awesome. No one has any input, that's exactly what I wanna see.

Well, I went out and bought that Methalyn Blue (sp?) stuff, but I'm not sure if it's even the right stuff. I was looking for Jungle Fungus stuff but couldn't find any.

Right now I have my new hospital tank (my other one is 1 gall, I just found a 4.5 gall with filter on sale, couldn't pass it up) currently running the filter to try and mix up the water clear-er as well as the aquarium salt I added.

So my question is, should I just treat with the salt, or use the Meth-a-whatever Blue stuff also?

Thanks.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

For now, I would just treat with salt and clean water. If it gets worse then you can use medicine.


----------



## Tragedy (Jan 26, 2010)

Ok. The fuzz isn't too bad, I noticed it really quickly since I look at them all the time. I raised the temp of the water to 82 in the tank, should I leave it up or will it not matter?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't think it really matters.


----------



## Tragedy (Jan 26, 2010)

Alright.

Thanks  I'll keep an eye on him


----------



## Tragedy (Jan 26, 2010)

OK.

I just looked at pictures of a Betta with Columnaris and I actually think it may be that??

How do I tell the difference between a fungus and Columnaris?? I might be able to take some pictures, maybe you guys can help me x_x


----------



## truthequalslies (Jan 21, 2010)

aquarium salt and lots of clean water is probably all you need


----------



## Tragedy (Jan 26, 2010)

Yeah but everything I'm reading about Columnaris says to keep the water cold, so...?

In the process of trying to diagnose my friends' fish, I'm diagnosing mine XD


----------



## Tragedy (Jan 26, 2010)

OK Pretty sure it IS Columnaris since it spread horribly. I assume this is from the water temperature since it thrives in anything over 76 F.

Heres a picture where you can squint funny and see the white stuff:









To help you out I circled it:


----------

